# out door sports manufacturing company



## bluedawg (Oct 4, 2005)

Do any of you guys have any knowledge of out door sports manufacturing company, out of coneticut? I recently purchased an antique long bow @ an auction thinking that it would make a good wall hanger, it would appear to me that the bow came from the 1930's or so. whats great about the bow is it still holds a string and shoots well. It's only 26# pull and I don't shoot it much, but what a tresure. just looking for some history on this bow, if it would help I could try to send pictures of the bow. Any information that you could give me on this bow would be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------

